# Latte art???



## Filthy_rich85

I have been working my heart out trying to create a simple latte heart. And the last 2 mornings I have been quite successful, however when I get home afterwork my attempts are useless and I end up with a nice latte, but no art.

Is there a logical reason why I'm quite successful when I am half asleep?

You thoughts are more then welcome...


----------



## Filthy_rich85

This mornings wake up coffee.


----------



## Glenn

Probably has something to do with being more relaxed ?


----------



## Filthy_rich85

That will be why.... I am a lot more tense at the end of the day, maybe I should take to having a beer to relax before I think about a coffee


----------



## RolandG

I'm definitely finding my best pours are when I'm distracted - if I think about it I become a bit tentative and the pour is too slow/heavy-handed.


----------



## Camping

I usually drink the coffee too fast to pay attention to any latte heart, but I'm curious, how long did it take you to learn that?


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Camping- I have been practicing for 2 maybe 3 months. I am a very long way from where I want to be and will need to upgrade my machine to accommodate the steam needed to create microfoam and better shots. I also need to loosen my wrist to get the milk flow right.

A lot of different factors are needed to get good at latte art, l am more than willing to help you out if you want to get hooked for life

FYI hearts are easier than Rosetta leaves


----------



## Camping

Filthy_rich85 said:


> l am more than willing to help you out if you want to get hooked for life


I'll have to say no thanks to that, I've seen how exact everything has to be to get down a good latte art, and than scares me poopless


----------



## MonkeyHarris

Here's one of my attempts I did for the wife the other day. Thought it looked alright so took a snap to show my brother. Latte art is just a by product of correctly steamed milk and a bored barista. I didn't start out to learn but had a go anyway when pouring milk for fun really. Now I just do it to impress the missus and her friends who think I'm some sort of genius..lol!


----------



## lookseehear

A couple of my more recent ones!


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Good stuff, I really struggle to get my wrist loose enough to swing a Rosetta leaf, my hearts are getting pretty goo and consistent now.

And it's very true that it is a biproduct of good milk, that was my biggest problem

Would love to see what others can do and any tips on getting better would be greatly appreciated (I like to show off to friends when they come round)


----------



## MonkeyHarris

WOW lookseehear! Very nice job indeed. I'm embarrassed having posted my lame attempt up now. I thought I was doing ok until I saw yours. Any tips? I use a 20oz pitcher which I suspect is too big... What size do you use?

I recognise the Bodum and the Jamie Oliver cup.... have the same one


----------



## lookseehear

Thanks Monkeyharris! The first pic there is probably the best I've done so far, not very wide but nice and consistent. Definitely don't feel bad about yours, my average is worse than that (and I'm definitely still turning out some pretty awful ones, although the real stinkers are usually because of badly foamed milk).

I'd love to give tips but I don't think I'm the best person, the good ones are usually flukes I think! I use a fairly small pitcher, the standard 12oz one I guess. I think the most important thing is getting the milk mixed up properly which means getting all the air in before it gets too hot (people say skin temp but I think it can go a little past that).

Maybe when I get a bit better I'll make a video, but at the moment it's too hit or miss!

The jamie oliver cup is my flatmate's (it's the bottom half of a teapot, I assume yours is the same) and it's quite a nice one to pour latte art into as it's quite shallow.


----------



## Glenn

20oz will be just fine.

It's the milk texture more than the size of the jug

I've seen latte art poured from (and into ) wellies, portafilters, plug holes, pretty much anything that holds liquid and can be used to pour from

Some people make it seem far too easy


----------



## MonkeyHarris

Well you've inspired me. Before I got my cappa cups my Jamie Oliver cup (the bottom half) used to get used constantly for latte art attempts but at the time I was using a 30oz bell pitcher so it never really happenend.

I feel a pitcher purchase coming on plus some serious practice







)))


----------



## MonkeyHarris

Glenn said:


> 20oz will be just fine.
> 
> It's the milk texture more than the size of the jug
> 
> I've seen latte art poured from (and into ) wellies, portafilters, plug holes, pretty much anything that holds liquid and can be used to pour from
> 
> Some people make it seem far too easy


I think my real problem is I only tend to make latte's when the wife wants a drink otherwise I just have espressos. Still gives me something to work on.


----------



## lookseehear

Like Glenn said, the pouring is probably fine from any pitcher with a reasonable spout. The only issue the size of the pitcher will give you is if it facilitates making nicely textured milk.


----------



## Camping

Wow, looksseehear, that look really good! (Pun intended)


----------



## MonkeyHarris

Cheers for the advice. Just need more practice. The other reason i was thinking of getting a smaller pitcher is if I make a latte I usually make 2 (one for me and the wife) so have to use the milk for two drinks. My thinking was I could transfer over the amount needed to the smaller jug before pouring. Or does this not make any difference.


----------



## RolandG

That kind of thing (usually called milk-sharing) is suggested by various professionals for doing more than one drink. I've not really tried it much - I've got to use skimmed milk for my wife's lattes and I prefer whole or semi for my own milk drinks, so having a second pitcher wouldn't change the need for two lots of steaming milk


----------



## Eyedee

This is my best pour today, Hasbean decaff with semi-skimmed milk.

Ian


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Do you find semi skimmed milk easier to use than full fat?

I prefer the taste of full fat but I am

Very interested in how the fat content of milk affects the volume when steamed


----------



## MonkeyHarris

Filthy_rich85 said:


> Do you find semi skimmed milk easier to use than full fat?
> 
> I prefer the taste of full fat but I am
> 
> Very interested in how the fat content of milk affects the volume when steamed


From what I've heard full fat is best or cravendale. I've never tried cravendale but I find I get a lot better results from full fat than semi. I think it's to do with the weight of the liquid compressing the bubbles but I'm probably wrong


----------



## Eyedee

Her indoors needs semi-skimmed so my role is to obey. I never get the chance to compare it with full fat.

Ian


----------



## BanishInstant

Eyedee said:


> This is my best pour today, Hasbean decaff with semi-skimmed milk.
> 
> Ian


Looks good. What jug are you using?


----------



## Eyedee

Cheap and cheerful but make sure its got a spout and keep it close to the coffee surface.


----------



## BanishInstant

I don't have a spout on my jug, but I might have some Christmas money left...


----------



## Filthy_rich85

I picked mine up from Starbucks, its 500ml with an insulated handle and a small spout. It was only £9 but VAT has increased now so will prob be more


----------



## RolandG

As to milk, the fat content does make a difference. I use both whole milk and skimmed (and occasionally semi at home). The fat content in whole milk makes it easier to stretch and texture effectively. Semi is fine I think, but skimmed is distinctly more difficult. At home, skimmed is really tough to stretch and texture properly before the milk gets too hot.


----------



## Glenn

I agree with Roland.

My preference to work with is Whole (Full Cream) then Semi-Skimmed

Skimmed does not have a high enough fat content to work with effectively

When a skinny latte is asked for the generally used milk is Semi-Skimmed


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Some people make it look so easy....


----------



## lookseehear

My best from the weekend:










Not great milk but good enough.


----------



## MonkeyHarris

Nice job. My Bodum Pavinas turned up this morning. Looking forward to using them.

Do you put yours in the dishwasher? They say dishwasher safe but I heard someone ended up with water in them from using a dishwasher.


----------



## DavidS

3 things when attempting latte art...

1. Make sure the foam is really well integrated to the rest of the milk. If the steam arm doesn't achieve this, give the pitcher a good swirl and shake.

2. Pour slowly.

3. Get the spout of the pitcher as close to the espresso as you can.


----------



## lookseehear

Wow david that's a lovely rosetta! I'm finding my milk quite inconsistent at the moment, plus my gaggia only makes very small double shots (1oz or less usually) so the contrast can suffer as well.

oh and my pavinas never go in the dishwasher, I've heard it's all too easy to get water inside them then never be able to get it out again.


----------



## MonkeyHarris

Stunning rosetta David. Thanks for the tips. I seem to have hit a bit of a wall at the moment. I keep trying different tips and have probably got worse


----------



## Filthy_rich85

That's an amazing rosetta, I think I pour to quickly, I shall try a slower pour later.


----------



## DavidS

Cheers guys, I have had a lot of practice. I've been a part time barista for 1 and a half to 2 years, so I get a good chance to practice weekly.

Don't forget to give the espresso a good quick whirl first too. If the espresso's fresh (which it should be) the creama can be quite thick, and the foam of the milk wont mark it very well. Also make sure you're not gripping the pitcher to tensely (this was probably my biggest problem), it should be fairly easy to flow gently back and forth in order to draw the leaves.


----------



## funinacup

Some great examples there guys









Here are a few of mine;


----------



## MonkeyHarris

Beautiful art there funinacup. How long does it take you to train someone to that sort of standard?


----------



## funinacup

From scratch, a while to get those results consistently, but for someone with a reasonable skill level to start with but no latte art knowledge, I've had them producing beautiful ferns within a couple of hours. Depends on the barista!


----------



## MonkeyHarris

Shame you live so far away or I'd try and get some training

Well if you're ever in Essex...


----------



## lookseehear

My heart this morning:










I'm getting better at them, and my milk is getting more consistent all the time.


----------



## funinacup

I like that! I prefer layered (with lots of rings inside like yours) lovehearts to ones that are all white.

Try to keep the spout of the jug centered above the cup though and the heart will become more symmetrical and central too.


----------



## jimrobo

ok thought I'd add my recent effort to this thread. I am way behind you guys but very slowly getting better


----------



## funinacup

That looks great Jim! Keep practising







Try experimenting with varying speeds when pouring with the side-to-side motion, slower will give you bigger leaves and less of them, faster will give you smaller leaves and lots of them (similar to your pic!)


----------



## jimrobo

I noticed mine doesn;t seem to be as wide as everyone elses??

I've got a motta jug arriving tomorrow. Hoping thats going to help a little. I need more friends to come round so I can get more practise!!


----------



## Pjordan

Although this had been sat for a bit so doesn't look too clean, I like the raised up design. My morning playing around...


----------



## lookseehear

Not great at all, seems like it was going ok but the milk wasn't steamed quite right. I should have used my motta jug which is a little bigger, and was too concerned about where the camera was pointing (hence spilling the milk when swirling).


----------



## garydyke1

jimrobo said:


> ok thought I'd add my recent effort to this thread. I am way behind you guys but very slowly getting better
> 
> View attachment 653


I wish I could get results like that!


----------



## garydyke1

my latest lame effort the other day


----------



## jimrobo

Just takes lots of practise! Some days mine are rubbish although they are slowly getting better each day. I've got the milk nailed now but its taken me about 3 months to get right! Who would have thought such a simple thing would be so hard to do!!!

I need to start practising other things like Phoenix/swan/tulip etc my pours aren't that great I think I just got lucky with my earlier Rosetta!


----------



## garydyke1

One of mine today, it worked. Some days everything just works out, other days the most simple of hearts/rosettas fail miserably


----------



## jimrobo

Abstract! I like!


----------



## jimrobo

Today's hungover effort.......


----------



## Monkey_Devil

one of my better efforts







Still cant manage tulips very well though :/


----------



## garydyke1

jimrobo said:


> Abstract! I like!


I am involved it is normally abstract









Another angle....


----------



## ChiarasDad

Congratulations. Even your hungover attempts greatly exceed what I've ever managed.


----------



## MikeHag

Haven't had much fun with latte art lately but I thought I'd try again since descaling recently. Tried for a tulip, think I got a thistle! Must be something in the water


----------



## lookseehear

Some good ones! Here's mine from today.


----------



## lookseehear

I just made a quick video of another latte pour. It was a chance to try out the 1080p video on my iphone 4s too.

[video=youtube;-bivLZfwBiY]


----------



## MikeHag

Cool







More videos!!


----------



## HottopMan

Excellent and fantastic quality video from an IPhone.


----------



## SlowRoast

I love the latte art, I'm struggling at the moment getting used to my Espro Toroid jug to pour it though! I produce a very nice microfoam that tastes great, it's just difficult to pour into a pretty pattern.







But hey, taste always comes first!


----------



## MonkeyHarris

My 4S is winging it's way to me today. Might put up another video myself once it arrives.


----------



## garydyke1

tried to do a double heart with lightning-bolt through the middle today, almost! The pic was taken a long while after poured because I was stuck on a work conference call!


----------



## seeq

Nearly got there this morning, just foamed the best milk using the standard gaggia wand (something I thought near impossible!) absolutely perfect microform, went to the shot I just poured to realise the shot was awful and the crema had vanished within seconds, typical!


----------



## MikeHag

Practising trading milk between two pitchers this morning, to pour into 6oz cups. Reasonably happy for now .. just need to work on the wobbles!


----------



## Monkey_Devil

Latte start to finish







my pour was a bit off but I tend to only get good results when I pick up the cup and tilt it.






Mike, how did you find separating the milk affected things? Was one pour easier/thicker than the other etc? Looks good


----------



## MikeHag

I've had problems previously finding the balance... usually I do end up with one heavier and one thinner, but this time they were both even. Just need more practise I think









I see two key elements:

(a) pouring the correct amount of microfoam from P1 to P2, and

(b) stretching to the correct degree in the first place

Asuming your P1 pour had the correct amount of microfoam left in it after trading to P2, you can then diagnose problems with your overall stretch by looking at P2...

- if the second pour is too thick, you stretched too much in the first place

- if the second is too thin you didn't stretch enough

But these are just my thoughts... could be wrong.


----------



## lookseehear

My tulip this morning. Not great but getting better.


----------



## jimrobo

Looks great! I've not even attempted a tulip yet! Harder or easier than Rosetta??


----------



## lookseehear

Thanks! Not necessarily harder or easier, just different. I guess it requires better timing, I tend to fill the cup before I manage the third set of 'petals'.


----------



## Monkey_Devil

Nice effort on tulip







mine come out

similar, struggling to get a decent 3rd set, but I find if I make more aerated milk, so that I end up with a cappuccino, then tulips are easier.


----------



## lookseehear

Thanks for the tip, I'll give it a try.

Today I made one of my best rosettas yet. I think I have one which was more symmetrical but I'm really pleased with how this one turned out.


----------



## MikeHag

Well... embarrassing as it is I'm putting this out there cos at the very least it'll help someone learn how NOT to pour a tulip









(I've gone right off 10oz cups... they're HUGE!)


----------



## garydyke1

Here was yesterdays flat white entitled ''Cup of flames'' haha


----------



## Monkey_Devil

lookseehear, that rosetta is awesome! I've only ever poured one that looked similar, with lots of thin leaves and detail, but haven't really been able to get it that good again. Well done


----------



## MikeHag

Recently I've been steaming the milk differently and getting much better results... silkier and well integrated all the way to the bottom, which I thought my machine (i.e. not all classics, just mine) didn't have the power to do, but turns out I was wrong.. I was just not holding the pitcher the best way.

Anyway, it's better for latte art now, but I'm finding that because the milk is more silky and more runny it creates a new challenge. Previously, with the milk less silky... more 'thick'... in some ways it was easier to pour because it was less 'wobbly'. Now I get crisper edges on the latte art, but the slightest unintended movement of the cup or of my pouring hand and the symmetry of the art is lost. Its a new challenge to conquer!

Here's today's effort (thumbnail)... and a painting it reminds me of!


----------



## seeq

i hate this thread, makes me feel so inadequate!


----------



## lookseehear

@seeq: practise makes perfect! Just keep working at it.

Here is one from last night and my best tulip yet from this morning. I'm increasingly convinced that the milk is the most important bit. I descaled my machine last night and the increase in steam power has made my milk a lot smoother and more even. I think it's hard with small boilers to really get it 'churned up'.


----------



## seeq

Yeah, crossed fingers that I shall receive a wand upgrade for the classic on my birthday or from Santa. I thoughts I might be struggling as I can't steam the milk quick enough before the crema on the shot starts to fade, however watching some videos this doesn't seem to be an issue. My milk is currently more foam than micro foam with the standard gaggia wand. Hopefully this will change soon, else I shall run out of excuses!


----------



## MikeHag

Those are great, Luke. Very impressive









For anyone interested in seeing some good latte art on a regular basis, I recently came across a guy in Western Australia going by the name of Coffeefusion. Good stuff... seems like an average bloke who decided to improve his skills by making himself upload videos.

https://www.facebook.com/coffeefusion

http://www.youtube.com/user/coffeefusion


----------



## jimrobo

Not the best Rosetta but looked surprisingly pretty


----------



## mike 100

If I could get even close to that I would be a very happy man!


----------



## lookseehear

Thanks for the link mike. When I went onto his videos I realised I'd already subscribed so I must have seen some of his videos at some point.

He's definitely got skills, gives us something to aspire to!


----------



## jimrobo

Bit of a messing around one! Went for the bunny but the bugs bunny teeth didn't work very well!


----------



## Monkey_Devil

Ah wicked. Nice to see someone try something different


----------



## MikeHag

Been tuliping for a while now so thought I'd try a rosetta for a change


----------



## Coffeefusion

MikeHag said:


> Those are great, Luke. Very impressive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone interested in seeing some good latte art on a regular basis, I recently came across a guy in Western Australia going by the name of Coffeefusion. Good stuff... seems like an average bloke who decided to improve his skills by making himself upload videos.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/coffeefusion
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/coffeefusion


So I was looking through the insight on where my video views were coming from, and I noticed that there were a bunch coming from this forum..

Thanks for spreading the word and letting people know about my latte art videos and facebook page









Anyway just got registered here and I'm now going to have a snoop around, but as far as latte art goes.. the link for the latest compilation is:






Cheers

Coffeefusion


----------



## SlowRoast

I managed to make this for myself at work the other day, same we can't do it for the customers except on the flat white


----------



## Glenn

Latte Art should be able to adorn any drink type (unless following brand guidelines when working in a cafe - not limited only to chain cafes)

However, in NZ it was rare to see latte art when I visited in February of this year. The focus was on the in-cup taste.


----------



## SlowRoast

Yeah I've managed to make cappuccino's with a small Rosetta at a push, that was just a medium hazelnut latte I made, but the brand guidelines in Costa is Rosetta or heart on flat whites only. If I've made my own drink it usually stands out amongst the rest out back with fancy patterns!

How odd, considering the flat white was apparently created there (or was it Australia?) I would have thought latte art was a big thing there.


----------



## SlowRoast

Best home attempt yet! (A very tasty one too







)


----------



## lookseehear

Looks good! Been taking mugs from work have we?


----------



## Coffeefusion

Okay - latte art compilation 9 has just been uploaded onto youtube. There's a bit of everything in this video, including a fish which I haven't put into any latte art compilations before.. quite happy with how this one turned out!






Cheers

Coffeefusion


----------



## lookseehear

Great vid, I totally didn't realise it was a fish, but I love the look of the design (assuming it was the last one on there).


----------



## Coffeefusion

Yes it was the last one which is a fishy. I'm still working on perfecting it.. I have seen some other people do similar looking versions.. just got to find a way that works consistently. Thanks for checking my vid out!

Cheers

Coffeefusion


----------



## Monkey_Devil

Coffeefusion, you are AWESOME haha. Wish I had that level of consistency. One thing I noticed is that your crema never breaks, or plates off. Really contributes to the tidiness of it.


----------



## SlowRoast

Of course not, L'Seehear!







It got chipped on the rim so I saved it







I've got another two somewhere...

Brilliant video Coffeefusion! Might take the laptop into the kitchen tomorrow and practise latte art from videos.


----------



## Glenn

Thanks for sharing the videos! I love the yellow cups used too.


----------



## Coffeefusion

Just uploaded another Compilation video.. Check it out if you're into latte art!


----------



## Coffeefusion

Are you guys into these latte art compilations.. not sure if I should keep posting them or if you're not that into it









This is compilation 11 - please let me know what you think of it, which one you liked the best, and what you might like to see in latte art compilations in the future


----------



## MikeHag

I've subscribed on Youtube so I get emails when you upload (hence the super-quick response!)


----------



## jimrobo

definately into it for me!


----------



## MikeHag

Still not symetrical or identical but getting there...achieving better milk with the Classic recently.


----------



## lookseehear

No pic showing for me!


----------



## garydyke1

One from the other day, took me a while to find my camera and it was tepid, doh


----------



## jimrobo

This mornings was pretty decent!


----------



## garydyke1

This mid-morning 'get-me-through-worker'..was particularly lovely texture and taste


----------



## garydyke1

Good mood despite the weather, Im getting quite good a ruining my latte art pour right at the last second, almost a good one!


----------



## MikeHag

That's looking great Gary.

Not that I'm in a position to give advice, but have you tried swirling the crema around more at the start of the pour? It helps avoid bubbles coming through from the crema itself.


----------



## garydyke1

I think the bubbles were due to my lazy milk steaming techniqiue...I always swirl the crema in with the initial few drops of milk...avoids the 'bitter rim' around the cup too.

My best pours are always when im feeling lazy and not bothered about the outcome


----------



## MikeHag

Hehe. Same here. Also when the camera is nowhere to be found.


----------



## Coffeefusion

This is my favourite latte art which I captured today







hope you guys like it.


----------



## garydyke1

Gary = mild hangover. Coffee = excellent


----------



## Coffeefusion

Hey guys







Have had a couple of weeks off from the compilations, but here is the latest one which I released today:






Happy holidays!


----------



## garydyke1

One from today using St Ali Cult of Done. Was very tasty


----------



## Coffeefusion

Okay - I made the 'best of 2011', as that seems to be the thing to do this time of year







ENJOY!


----------



## gazbea

@Coffeefusion - They all look brilliant! Wish I could just get the milk to that standard! Hehe. What size jug do you use?

In fact, what size jug does everybody here use? I bought a 350ml motta jug the other day but it seems a little on the small side for getting it right as it is a struggle to see in it with a thermometer in it and for swirling. Makes a good cappuccino though with rubbish latte milk attempt!









Also, where have you got them from? I think I got the Motta jug cos they look pretty instead of functionality! Staright sided ones better?


----------



## MikeHag

350 is fine for me. I don't use a thermometer every time. Feel and TempTags.

What size cup are you filling?


----------



## gazbea

Are them temp tags any good? Where are they from?

Just a 10oz cup. Trying to get the milk to go the right, velvety consistency but only ever get hot milk with froth on top. When I swirl it, it does not seem to mix in properly. Really frustrating!


----------



## MikeHag

Quite normal. It's just practise and can take months (if not years) to learn using the classic (it's easier on a more powerful machine). I find it's all about the wand placement, and only stretching a little at a time rather than doing a big stretch at the start. Do you have anything left in the jug after you have poured into the cup? If so, use less milk. If you use a larger jug then you may make things even worse due to not having enough steam pressure to get things integrating... and also you need to think about the wand length versus the depth of the jug.

TempTags are a nice little tool. Glenn is the UK distributor... http://www.freewebstore.org/temptag-uk/index.aspx?pageid=749763

They don't replace thermometers but they do reduce the frequency of needing thermometers, I believe.


----------



## gazbea

Practice makes perfect then I guess... Been thinking about a course in the new year so now it is a definite


----------



## Glenn

MikeHag said:


> TempTags are a nice little tool. Glenn is the UK distributor... http://www.freewebstore.org/temptag-uk/index.aspx?pageid=749763
> 
> They don't replace thermometers but they do reduce the frequency of needing thermometers, I believe.


We have 12 sheets of Skim TempTags left in the UK - until mid-January when the next shipment arrives

Be in quick to place an order.

I have just replaced the one I put on my milk jug back in March. I got 9 months of daily use which is pretty good going The jug was always hand washed so that makes a difference.


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Thanks Glenn, just ordered mine


----------



## gazbea

Hi Glenn, do we order from the link supplied?

Just done myself another and it does seem to be getting a little better with each attempt. Really need some decent light in the kitchen though!


----------



## Glenn

Sure can.

Rich - packed and ready to post







Thanks!


----------



## gazbea

which ones are in stock? I may need a Soya milk too!









Edit: Skip that... Just read your post properly! haha


----------



## Glenn

There are 2 single Soy stickers left


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Thanks Glenn


----------



## Coffeefusion

gazbea said:


> @Coffeefusion - They all look brilliant! Wish I could just get the milk to that standard! Hehe. What size jug do you use?
> 
> In fact, what size jug does everybody here use? I bought a 350ml motta jug the other day but it seems a little on the small side for getting it right as it is a struggle to see in it with a thermometer in it and for swirling. Makes a good cappuccino though with rubbish latte milk attempt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, where have you got them from? I think I got the Motta jug cos they look pretty instead of functionality! Staright sided ones better?


Hey sorry I didn't read this earlier so I haven't responded.. I have a 350mL and a 400mL jug but only use the 350mL one now.. it's an Incasa.

As for straight vs non straight sides, I've never tried the non straight ones so I don't know if they are better or worse.. Some people say that the bulb shape at the bottom helps get the whirlpool going.. but having never used one myself I don't know if it is better or the same..

Practise practise practise.. and obviously having a machine with a nice amount of steam power helps ;-)


----------



## marktatton

If you have a very entry level machine, don't worry. I managed to steam microfoam on a Gaggia Cubika no problem. Ironically I found it harder to get microfoam when I upgraded to a Rancilio Silvia. I poured a fern leaf every morning into a flat white/strong late from my cubika. Like everyone says, just practice lots. Watching videos helps too, just don't let your mates see as they'll never let you hear the end of it.


----------



## garydyke1

Just to keep this thread alive..one from yesterday


----------



## Filthy_rich85

I'm hoping this link works, can't figure out how to upload from tapatalk on my iPhone


----------



## MikeHag

I tried a butterfly for the first time today... it wouldn't fly.


----------



## garydyke1

Butterfly ....thats a new one on me!?


----------



## MikeHag

Will give it a blast for Free Pour Friday (although strictly speaking it's not a free pour if I'm sticking the end of my probe in it to shape things







)


----------



## garydyke1

Sadly im out of milk, so maybe I can post #espressovideofriday if there is enough space on Laura's Lumix memory card...last time I video'd the shot prep I got as far as tamping and it beeped ''cannot record anymore'' at me ; (


----------



## MikeHag

What's that squeaking noise? Oh, just the excuse trolley being rolled out again


----------



## garydyke1

Very funny. he he


----------



## lookseehear

Haha. I've been drinking tonight but I'll post my attempt in the morning just so the trolley doesn't come out again...


----------



## garydyke1

I will obtain milk tomorrow....I cannot feel left out of #freepourfriday


----------



## lookseehear

First pour of the day and it wasn't a great one. Milk was too foamy to do anything other than a tulip, which I then bodged anyway!


----------



## MikeHag

Most delectable


----------



## Monkey_Devil

So I'm not the only person who occasionally realises I'm having a cappuccino instead of the latte I'd planned for or vice versa?







that's when i tend to go for tulip!


----------



## lucky13

I'll be joining as soon as I can, over the past week i've moved from espresso with warm milk, to a capp/flat white with random shapes... progress is painfull... but tastes awesome!!!


----------



## garydyke1

I thought today I would go 'old school' with a basic heart.


----------



## jimrobo

Some great symmetry there!!


----------



## Monkey_Devil

garydyke1 said:


> I thought today I would go 'old school' with a basic heart.


I never seem to get such nice shading with my hearts, just a big white heart. I'd be very happy if this arrived at my table







so long as it tastes as good as it looks


----------



## garydyke1

Yep it was very tasty indeed.


----------



## SlowRoast

I drew a pretty tasty feather! By accident ...


----------



## Tristan

I like to practice with a spoon, you can get nice patterns by applying a cross of microfoam with dots in each quarterm then start from the edge of the cup and make a spiral towards the center of the cup, makes a nice marble like effect! easy but looks great!


----------



## garydyke1

Cravendale isnt behaving right now...best Im able to manage


----------



## garydyke1

New milk better result!


----------



## Monkey_Devil

That's cheating







its between drawn on with chocolate sauce







and the milk looks all bubbly


----------



## mike 100

garydyke1 said:


> Cravendale isnt behaving right now...best Im able to manage


Thought it was just me, but the last few cartons have not been very good, might try Tesco filtered instead


----------



## MikeHag

My wife is having to down a lot of cappuccinos as a result of my UKBC practise!! Gonna try different milk soon, Cravendale is like bubblewrap


----------



## Monkey_Devil

I want your cat....


----------



## MikeHag

You keep your paws off my pussy (oh Jesus, I've turned into Mrs Slocombe)


----------



## Monkey_Devil

Haha! You should make her a feature in your coffee shop. I always liked quaint cafes in the highlands with resident pets wondering around


----------



## fatboyslim

Strangest latte art ever?

I am not responsible for this. From a cafe in Japan


----------



## SlowRoast

All I'm interested in is the awesome triangular cup and saucer


----------



## SlowRoast

Love it! Thanks


----------



## garydyke1

Guess what? Its thursday art run-through ready for #freepourfriday

...and I dissapoint with yet another boring heart/tulip thing









Cravendale so the bubbles are back!


----------



## SlowRoast

I nearly bought Cravendale when subjected to the offer of a big bottle of the stuff, with either something like Tropicana and also some yoghurts all for a fiver. I resisted and alas, no horrid bubbles for me.

I might buy a litre of Cravendale just to see how it plays out on my PV. But I like the hearty tulip thing, I wish I could do things like that! I'm still crap at rosetta's sometime...


----------



## SlowRoast

I got some little bubbles going on here in this beefy rossetta, at long last picture perfect though!


















It tastes flipping amazing too.


----------



## garydyke1

Looks tasty dude


----------



## SlowRoast

I managed to do a half awesome pour, then a half crappy pour here! The taste makes up for it. And the free lemon muffin from work. Nom.


----------



## garydyke1

Tried a wave-heart type thing today...couple more attempts and I make something passable I recon


----------



## lookseehear

Looks good! I totally fluked my first attempt and have got nowhere close in subsequent tries. I'll post whatever I end up with on #freepourfriday


----------



## garydyke1

OK, so today I regressed. I take back the comments about something passable after 2 more attempts...make that 22.


----------



## lookseehear

You can't win every time Gary! I was just attempting to pour a swan and this happened!

[video=youtube;qxn1ACSEVys?hd=1]


----------



## chequ3r

6 months of 6-days-a-week at work and I can pour these pretty consistently now


















Apologies for the branded cup


----------



## Glenn

No problems with branded merchandise on the forum. Thanks for sharing


----------



## jimrobo

ok go easy on me! I decided to try a couple of videos. Here is the first one..... Apologies for the messing around I couldn't get the camera right. Its only really slightly interesting from about 2 minutes in!






oh and sorry for the filthy worktop! Should have cleaned that!


----------



## lookseehear

That's a huge cup! If the cup was a bit smaller the rosetta would have taken up more of it  (small but perfectly formed!)

I managed to get a swan that I'm happy with, although I don't think it's perfect yet.

[video=youtube;4TcfMKJP-uE]


----------



## jimrobo

That's actually one of my smaller cups! Its an 8 fluid ounce?? But the Rosetta was pretty tiny!

Hmm is that too big do you think? I do most of mine in a bigger cup than that?? You've got me paranoid about cup sizes now!


----------



## garydyke1

jimrobo said:


> That's actually one of my smaller cups! Its an 8 fluid ounce?? But the Rosetta was pretty tiny!
> 
> Hmm is that too big do you think? I do most of mine in a bigger cup than that?? You've got me paranoid about cup sizes now!


Looks way bigger than 200ml.


----------



## jimrobo

hmm maybe it is. Either that or I have child hands


----------



## garydyke1

lookseehear said:


> That's a huge cup! If the cup was a bit smaller the rosetta would have taken up more of it  (small but perfectly formed!)
> 
> I managed to get a swan that I'm happy with, although I don't think it's perfect yet.
> 
> [video=youtube;4TcfMKJP-uE]


The quality of your milk looks outstanding


----------



## lookseehear

Thanks Gary, shame the shot was pretty poor!


----------



## wastedhours

A little bit too frothy (and my phone camera has washed out the colour of the shot again), but starting to get the definition on the leaves.


----------



## SlowRoast

I don't know why, but I see a bird in that, if you look at it the right way.

I've been pour retro marbly flat whites all day today. Had some awesome microfoam going on, to the point even a customer commented on it.







Will be interesting to see how mine goes tonight ...


----------



## wastedhours

I see what you mean - like a phoenix along the length of it!

Is there a specific pattern Costa try and teach baristas(i) for the Flat White? Seen a number of times them high fiving each other when they get a heart or rosetta in my local.


----------



## SlowRoast

Yep, the brand standard is rosetta (or "florette"), hearts are pretty much never done. Everyone also thinks you only draw patterns on flat whites, no cappuccino's or lattes, I often get asked as to why I'm drawing a rosetta on my latte and making it with the shot first...


----------



## lookseehear

Steamed some nice milk and was rewarded with a nice latte pour yesterday


----------



## SlowRoast

That looks awesome!

I feel pretty pleased with this one! Cappuccino from my Espro Toroid. Although the milk looked like glass in the jug and when poured, then it went bubbly a few minutes later.


----------

